# Anybody tried freestone guitars necks?



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Security Measure







ebay.ca





They have some really interesting wood combinations and the prices seem pretty good. Just wondering if anyone has any experience buying from them


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

100% positive feedback on 2315 sales is pretty dam good. They must have something going for them.

No, I have never purchased one of their necks.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm also curious, I've had my eye on this reverse headstock Strat neck for a few months but they have a 'no return' policy. All I need to do is get my hands on it, not mount it, and I'll know if it's good for me - but no go.


----------



## Twisted Metal (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought one 2 years ago...Mora on flamed maple (T-style).I liked it, good quality.....but they need a little work, as he mentions they may need some fretwork (but not much in my case and mine didn't need a level) just fret ends/dressing....Easy if thats something your comfortable with.....and you will need to do a finish sand and put on a proper finish on it...I used true oil.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I bought one of these US made necks recently, I concur with Twisted's post above.

Mini Review

Mine is faded Birdseye maple, it's a 12" - 16" compound radius conversion neck (24.75" Gibson scale). Super straight, so straight I could get my action down to 1.1mm - 1.2mm and no fret buzz. That's difficult w/ Indonesian made AllParts or MightyMite w/o some fret work. It's also a tighter seal to the guitar body than those other brands. Doesn't come with a nut though. IMO, it feels as good as my American hardtail Strat neck for a third the price. But there's a catch to get it there. Things that needed to be done:

Fret dress the ends
Polish frets
Install quality nut
Hydrate the fretboard
Micro-mesh not only the neck but headstock too
Seal w/ walnut oil (or whatever your preference)


----------

